# Okaloosa Island 4-13-12



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Went to the Island around 2ish after work. Wasn't much happenin til about 5 and caught a baby manta ray. Then about 6 landed a nice 14" pomp. Around 615, one of my rods gets yanked out of the PVC surf stick I have and my buddy yells and pops up out of his chair to go grab it. At the other end is a nice size red. Thing hit it like a freight train. Fish caught on shrimp and sand fleas.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)




----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Back at it again this mornin..


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice.glad ya got the rod back

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Saturday Morning


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good fish ! & WAR EAGLE !


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

War damn eagle!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice sheepeis, where you fishing over by the jetties or further up for towards the pier?


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was fishing west of the pier


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice catch. Roll tide!


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

*fleas*

Are there lots of fleas out there?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

I found plenty of fleas


----------

